# Pre war BFG 40-42 DX frame



## mrg (Dec 9, 2019)

Looking for a boys BF Goodrich or other with that style feather dart or other scallop paint different that the standard schwinn style , 40-2 Schwinn DX frame with original paint, looking for blue & cream but would take other!


----------



## mrg (Dec 15, 2019)

TTT


----------



## mrg (Dec 21, 2019)

Bump it up!


----------



## mrg (Dec 27, 2019)

Bump


----------



## mrg (Jan 1, 2020)

Bump it up!


----------



## mrg (Jan 6, 2020)

Bump


----------



## mrg (Jan 10, 2020)

Bump It Up!


----------



## mrg (Jan 14, 2020)

BIU


----------



## mrg (Jan 22, 2020)

Bump it up!


----------



## mrg (Jan 25, 2020)

UP!


----------



## mrg (Jan 31, 2020)

Bummed!!, just missed one here the other day


----------



## mrg (Feb 6, 2020)

Bump!


----------



## mrg (Feb 12, 2020)

BIU!


----------



## mrg (Feb 21, 2020)

Bump!


----------



## mrg (Mar 2, 2020)

B it U!


----------



## Notagamerguy (Mar 2, 2020)

Sold - Schwinn DX  Tank | Archive (sold)
					

Schwinn  DX Tank, horn is postwar, with the small button, but the button hole is large. I purchased this tank thinking it was a prewar tank since it has the large button hole. I was told that the prewar tanks are threaded for the srcews that hold the tank together, while the postwar tanks have...




					thecabe.com


----------



## mrg (Mar 9, 2020)

BIU!


----------



## mrg (Mar 9, 2020)

Dbl bump!


----------



## mrg (Mar 15, 2020)

Bump!


----------



## soulshine73 (Oct 19, 2021)




----------



## bikeyard (Oct 24, 2021)

Look on Craigslist NH under antiques.  His price is high.  Mismatched wheels wrong fork.  Has bump stop for springer


----------



## ace (Nov 27, 2021)

mrg said:


> Looking for a boys BF Goodrich or other with that style feather dart or other scallop paint different that the standard schwinn style , 40-2 Schwinn DX frame with original paint, looking for blue & cream but would take other!View attachment 1467298
> View attachment 1467299



Unusual color. Seat, c'guard, and light added, everything else is original. Crank is stamped 41. 
$750 shipped.







mrg said:


> Looking for a boys BF Goodrich or other with that style feather dart or other scallop paint different that the standard schwinn style , 40-2 Schwinn DX frame with original paint, looking for blue & cream but would take other!View attachment 1467298
> View attachment 1467299



750 shipped.


----------



## mrg (Nov 27, 2021)

Curious when the BFG started using the Challenger name?, cool bike but mainly looking for a frame or frame fork, guard with hardware for a klunker build. Thanks


----------



## Mymando (Dec 21, 2022)

There’s a Westfield Columbia on eBay right now. Not cheap though…


----------



## mrg (Dec 21, 2022)

Cool bike if I were looking for a Columbia, price is a little high bit it has a og tank & guard, but it's not a Schwinn DX!, that's what I'm looking for.


----------

